# Teddy and Granddaughter mid- Zoomie



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I just love the way his ears fly up when he runs about 100 mph during a 'zoomie'. Makes me smile to watch him.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Aww, that's so cute! I love when Cocoa does that


----------



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

Really cute  I remember my beautiful cocker spaniel I once had; I used to throw sticks and stuff out in a big corn-field. She would jump up and down while running to be able to see where she was going. So cute - and so funny. Thought about her "rabbit-ears" when I saw your picture


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hehe, i love action photos lol


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

So cute. He looks just like jersey!!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Adorable! Really nice shot, and great looking kids.


----------

